# Bruises?



## emilyjaydawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Am I the only person who gets crazy bruises after a ride? Is it just that I'm a beginner and will get better, or is it because I don't care that I bruise and just keep going? After Mt. Snow last weekend my legs are horrific - some deep purple bruises and lots of tiny scratches on my calves. My bf says my legs look like those of a crack whore.


----------



## TheotherH (Jan 21, 2004)

There's a learning curve with every sport so not unusual to get "momentos" of your efforts. Even when you get better you'll still get bruises and scratches for a variety of reasons: 

- crashing because you are continually challenging yourself
- getting scratches because the trail is overgrown/lined with blackberry bushes, cacti...
- literally "bumping" into a bear or deer around that blind corner in the trail
- crashing into the bushes because you are violently trying to wipe the cobweb and that BIG spider off your face
- crashing because you got stung by a bee in the neck
- falling over when at a standstill because you can't clip out in time 

Good on you to keep going even with bruises et al. Wear them with pride and keep riding! :thumbsup:


----------



## msrutzie (Nov 14, 2006)

I think we need pics to see if your bf is right.  

My first year of riding I never wore shorts or skirts because of the scabs, bruises and scrapes from riding. I must have spent more time pulling myself off the dirt than in the saddle. After a few seasons that's only gotten slightly better. I have a nice one on my chin right now after missing my line on a technical downhill section of the trail at Skeggs last night. 

You have the right attitude. Just pick yourself up and keep going. The bruises will vanish soon enough and you'll have 'remember when' moments to discuss over pizza and beer after the ride. I'm guessing your bf is one of those guys that finds girls with 'biker' legs HOT!


----------



## Luvz2Ridez (Sep 4, 2006)

Traumeel creme will be your best friend in Mountain Biking!


----------



## emilyjaydawg (Apr 27, 2007)

Traumeel cream? Never heard of it. I do use arnica cream, which at least helps with muscle sorness and supposedly helps reduce bruises. 


Now, let's see if I can upload some pics of recent leg-scarring activity:


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

wear some knee/shin protectors when you first start riding....also more vitamin D


----------



## PennyRich (Jul 13, 2003)

Just give it a little more time and you will do a much better job of staying on the bike and in control. As your skills improve you will be sporting much fewer bruises. Of course, even after years of riding, there will still be the occasional spill.


----------



## jaclynj (Jun 11, 2007)

My first summer of biking was spent with people asking if "everything was okay at home" because my legs were so bashed up and hardly anyone mountain biked...I also got asked about my funny tan that stopped at my ankles and wrists. Now I live in a place where nearly everyone bikes, so my tan and slightly bruised legs look normal!


----------



## weimie (Apr 21, 2006)

Bruises are a fact of life with riding. I go all winter with nice unscrapped, uncut legs but once the summer starts and it's so hot all I can wear are shorts and mini skirts...the legs look hideous. I don't think about them anymore but every now and again I think that the average person walking by me that's see the bruises and cuts on my legs might think they're pretty gross but the people in the know.....well they just know. 

A typical Monday back to work people are asking me if I hurt myself over the weekend or if I'm at the bike shop everyone in back is showing off their bruises and cuts and telling the horror stories. Riding dh last year, I ran off course and hit a tree with my head. The full face saved me from breaking my face but I still got a huge cut over my right eye...when I got to where my friends were waiting, blood was dripping down my face and the first thing someone said as I was taking off my helmet was "that's sexy". 

Guys dig chicks with scars too


----------



## cbharping (Mar 22, 2004)

I've been riding for several years now, and I still get bruises. For some reason my legs always get it and never my arms. And not even from falling, I'll get a bruise from hitting the pedal while I'm standing beside the bike! But you're right, you'll get them less often as you become more experienced.

Another vote for Traumeel gel (gel absorbs better than the cream). Traumeel contains Arnica, and you can get it at any health food store.


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

Arnica gel and ice. If you really need to cover up a bruise for whatever reason... pictures, etc. Dermablend hides everything. They make a formula for the body that stays put. http://www.dermablend.com/productDetails.aspx?prodID=17

The first year I raced cyclocross I was pretty clumsy about hoisting my bike up on my shoulder when running and the frame would bang agianst my upper arms leaving bruises that looked a bit like someone had grabbed me by the arms. I got a lot of strange looks from clients and strangers.

I work in the spa industry, I am an esthetician (bikini waxer  ) I show up to work all the time with bruises, scrapes, cuts from blackberry bushes and poison oak. Lets not even get started on the tan lines... Anyways I work in a beauty based industry, my clients think I'm nuts but always love to hear about the latest adventure.

Wear your bruises with pride and tell the tale of how you "earned" the latest one.


----------



## labluvr (Apr 19, 2006)

So how does the bf know what the legs of a crack whore look like?  I have a friend who bruises easily. Her doctor told her it wasn't low iron. It was the fact that she has a hard time absorbing the iron that she takes in. Maybe it's something like that?


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

emilyjaydawg said:


> Am I the only person who gets crazy bruises after a ride? Is it just that I'm a beginner and will get better, or is it because I don't care that I bruise and just keep going? After Mt. Snow last weekend my legs are horrific - some deep purple bruises and lots of tiny scratches on my calves.


I fall less than I used to, but I still end up with the "mystery" bruises on a fairly regular basis.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Maybe you are just very ripe.*

My call is that these will become less frequent but you will still bruise.


----------



## StompinStu (Apr 22, 2007)

*More bruised leg pics!*

Mountain bike chicks legs are hot!!!!


----------



## B Rob (Jul 21, 2007)

*hematoma*

This one i got the day after reading about how to take falls better.
I actually fell off too fast to have time to put into play the advice.. a few hours after i hit my hip a grapefruit size lump appeared which later dissipated to this lovely thing
(hopefully the pic shows up this is my first pic upload)


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

oh, good one!!!

OW!!


----------



## badjenny (Mar 13, 2006)

B Rob said:


> a few hours after i hit my hip a grapefruit size lump appeared which later dissipated to this lovely thing)


Holy ____!!! That is a very respectable trophy you have there. Best I've seen in a while.


----------



## Faybie77 (May 6, 2007)

Dang. If I can ever figure out how to post pics I will have one for ya!


----------



## emilyjaydawg (Apr 27, 2007)

YOUCH! Frame that one. 

I actually had a minor bruiseless victory this weekend. After competing on a 5 person relay team in a 24 hour race, I came away with no visible bruises or scratches (more bug bites than anything else!). Admittedly, the course was mainly carriage roads, but that didn't keep my male teammates from bruising like overripe bananas, tearing socks open, etc. (Did I mention I was faster than most of them too? Yeah, I was pretty happy with my performance, as it was the culmination of a year's worth of training to have revenge on this particular course.)


----------



## fatbottomedgurl (Jun 28, 2006)

I ALWAYS get the inside of the knee bruise from hittting the top tube- usually an unexpected dismount is the culprit.

Here' my worst- landing on the bar during a downhill endo.

Warning: Large leg bruises deserve a trip to the doctor. There is a danger of embolism. Treat them carefully- R.I.C.E.! Once they've healed fairly well you need to massage the muscle to break up scar tissue. Ouch.


----------



## Faybie77 (May 6, 2007)

*My bruise*









This pic is the result of a nasty fall I had when I started out. We had been riding a trail for a couple of weeks and I pretty much knew it like the back of my hand. I was hauling trying to catch up with my husband and friend who didn't know I was behind them when I came upon a tree that was laying across the trail. I panicked and squeezed the brakes HARD. This of course caused me to go over the bars, catching the end of the bar with my leg. OUCH!!!

Apparently that trail (which is around a lake) has a beaver problem, hence the tree laying across the trail!! DARN BEAVERS!:madman:


----------



## smudd (Oct 25, 2006)

*how long is too long?*

Anybody know long is too long for a bruise to still be hanging around? I still have one above my knee from an endo back in January. It's faded a lot but still there. Anybody else have bruises that linger 7 months or longer?


----------



## Faybie77 (May 6, 2007)

smudd said:


> Anybody know long is too long for a bruise to still be hanging around? I still have one above my knee from an endo back in January. It's faded a lot but still there. Anybody else have bruises that linger 7 months or longer?


That's odd. That one that I had only lasted about a month. I have a faint scar still, but the skin was broken.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

fatbottomedgurl said:


> I ALWAYS get the inside of the knee bruise from hittting the top tube- usually an unexpected dismount is the culprit.
> 
> Here' my worst- landing on the bar during a downhill endo.
> 
> Warning: Large leg bruises deserve a trip to the doctor. There is a danger of embolism. Treat them carefully- R.I.C.E.! Once they've healed fairly well you need to massage the muscle to break up scar tissue. Ouch.


Can you provide a link about that embolism thing? Couldn't find a thing on google as you got me curious. Even webmd makes no reference to it.
Bruises-

The webmd entry makes a specific clarification that hematomas are _not_ clots.(embolisms)

There is a condition called Myositis ossificans where if a really deep bruise is not treated correctly the damaged tissue will grow bone cells instead of new muscle, but this is pretty extreme. I totally freaked when I first heard about that, but it is pretty rare. Here is some information:
http://orthopedics.about.com/od/sportsinjuries/g/myositis.htm
http://www.medicinenet.com/bruises/page2.htm
I had one of "those" deep nasty thigh bruises a few years ago, and did some looking into these things.
Since we are not doctors and we certainly aren't lawyers, , and this is not a medical site, it's a good idea to reference medical stuff whenever you can.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

I still have a numb bump on my left thigh from a bad bruise a couple of years ago. I *think* it's a hematoma as it fits the criteria. Coloration is gone, though.

The bruise I got on Sunday is coloring in nicely (aka grotesquely.) My co-workers are horrified, heehee. Can't upload pics from the camera I just bought yesterday (gotta get the cable thing) but lemme at least go take a picture of it......


----------



## Sambolina (May 15, 2007)

Bruises, scrapes, platform pedal marks, all are a fact of life for me at the moment. The knee shin guards really do help. Arnica gel and pellets are my best friend. After 5 months of riding, the horrible scrapes and stuff are finally minimizing. 

I call it wounds of honor.

Be proud, it all gets better but goes with the sport.


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

formica said:


> Can you provide a link about that embolism thing? Couldn't find a thing on google as you got me curious. Even webmd makes no reference to it.


I am not a doctor, but I have experienced deep vein thrombosis (blood clot in my leg, aka DVT), which can lead to pulmonary embolism or PE (blood clot in the lung), which can be fatal. My doctor told me that it is possible, with leg trauma that causes swelling, that circulation can be impaired to the point where DVT can occur. The surface bruise itself doesn't cause the DVT, but the same crash may cause both bruising and deeper tissue damage. My DVT may or may not have been caused by a mtb crash--it's really hard to tell for sure. Other risk factors for DVT/PE include the hormones found in many types of birth control and smoking.

Bottom line: if you are concerned about the symptoms from a crash, it's always a good idea to check with your doctor!

DVT on WebMD: http://www.webmd.com/DVT/deep-vein-thrombosis-pulmonary-embolism

PE on WebMD: http://www.webmd.com/a-to-z-guides/Pulmonary-Embolism-Topic-Overview


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

*oh, and to answer the OP's question...*

I still get mystery bruises all the time after 7 years of mtb. I wear them with pride.


----------



## Ghaleon109 (May 18, 2007)

This has kind of got me freaked :eekster:

My GF took a nasty fall about 4 weeks ago and had a huge bump right under her left kneecap (probbly from the TT or the stem) looked like a 3rd knee that took 2 weeks for the swelling to just go down a little.

Called Kaizer and they were absolutly no help so she decided she didnt want to deal with the doctors.

Now a month later the brusing is gone and she says the area _around_ the bump doesnt hurt anymore... but the bump is still there... a lot smaller but she says it still hurts to touch, and its HARD :skep:

Maybe I should take her in


----------



## alaskarider (Aug 31, 2004)

*sorry if I freaked you out!*



Ghaleon109 said:


> This has kind of got me freaked


Again, I'm not a doctor, and even if I were I wouldn't diagnose anything over the internet!

Sometimes I think the internet and associated self-diagnosing can be more of a problem than a help...we laypeople tend to get really nervous and assume the worst. But, most of the time, the worst doesn't come to pass--otherwise none of us would be here any more!

That said, if you're nervous, seeing a doctor can really help calm your fears.


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

thanks for the links, AR.



alaskarider said:


> I am not a doctor, but I have experienced deep vein thrombosis (blood clot in my leg, aka DVT), which can lead to pulmonary embolism or PE (blood clot in the lung), which can be fatal. My doctor told me that it is possible, with leg trauma that causes swelling, that circulation can be impaired to the point where DVT can occur. The surface bruise itself doesn't cause the DVT, but the same crash may cause both bruising and deeper tissue damage. My DVT may or may not have been caused by a mtb crash--it's really hard to tell for sure. Other risk factors for DVT/PE include the hormones found in many types of birth control and smoking.
> 
> Bottom line: if you are concerned about the symptoms from a crash, it's always a good idea to check with your doctor!
> 
> ...


----------



## FL_MTB_Weekend Warrior (May 21, 2007)

Damn, you girls are hardcore... I've had my fair share of scratches, bruises, and scars  ...but nothing like in those pictures... WOW!!

My hats off to you... (I'm feeling my riding is a little inadequate now...)


----------



## Faybie77 (May 6, 2007)

FL_MTB_Weekend Warrior said:


> Damn, you girls are hardcore... I've had my fair share of scratches, bruises, and scars  ...but nothing like in those pictures... WOW!!
> a>


Thanks...but mine was caused by stupidity!:blush: :nonod:


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

My most recent one was pure ineptitude, while rolling down a grassy section w/hidden trail features.....like rocks and God knows what else.


----------



## gabrielle (Jan 2, 2005)

emilyjaydawg said:


> Am I the only person who gets crazy bruises after a ride? Is it just that I'm a beginner and will get better, or is it because I don't care that I bruise and just keep going? After Mt. Snow last weekend my legs are horrific - some deep purple bruises and lots of tiny scratches on my calves. My bf says my legs look like those of a crack whore.


I was just asked "Do all your friends get beat up as badly as you?"  My legs look pretty bad but I've taken to wearing short skirts just to be obnoxious about it. 

gabrielle


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Finally! I'm getting around to uploading photos from the digital camera (yeah I'm techno-challenged.) I don't even remember where/how I got these......... (Based on what I posted, guessing it was Blue Mtn.)


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

Take some vitamin C & calcium. Do the 48 hrs of ice then heat. Ice is my friend.


----------



## noelani (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm brand new to mtbr and still pretty new to MTB, and was I excited to find this post! I've had co-workers ask if everybody crashes and bruises as much as I do, so I've felt a little self conscious about it -- but now I can just feel proud. It's so awesome to see so many other women out there really going for it. I sure hope to meet some of you along the trail someday. If I can figure it out, here's a picture of one of my nastiest. Clipped a rock on a DH and flew right over bars, landing on my hip on top of a nicely triangular-shaped rock -- ouch! I couldn't put any significant weight on that leg for two days, but like all others it healed. Also, I did a weekend camp with DirtSeries after riding only a few months and it helped A LOT. I had lost confidence and was crashing a ton, and after those two days I had learned balance, how to brake, how to take switchbacks...so many fundamentals that make riding so much more fun now (with fewer crashes too!)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## sbrown2004 (Nov 30, 2007)

You don't know how exicted I am to have found this thread! I can appreciate our loved ones asking if things are ok at home. I have attached a couple of my war wounds (gotta love the tread marks!) I didn't wear shorts all summer unless I was riding.


----------



## georgezilla (Sep 28, 2005)

funny how bruises can take on shapes! yours reminds me of a tropical sunset on the horizon! hear the tiki music...
i'd forgotten about this thread and didnt have a pic when it was started. but i do now!! i crashed pretty good this fall. trying to avoid a rut, that apparently i was already in, i went body/head first into a fallen dead tree with all the branches sticking up like death spikes. luckily, none of the turned me into a shishkabob! with all the noise i made, my boyfriend, who was riding in front of me, thought i was being chased by an elk. an elk that was swearing! after a couple days, my arm bruised up nicely. the color didnt show up in the pic as good as it did in person. i was super lucky that i didnt end up any worse or more bruised. kinda looks like africa! wear it with pride!


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

*Most Hardcore Non-Bike Bruises- nominee*

Although he's not a chick and he wasn't on a bike, I'd like to give Honorable Mention to my Granduncle Frank, age 83. He was visiting his son in China when he fell face-down into a concrete bench while walking downstairs with hands in pockets 

Now this photo is making the family rounds:


----------

